
I’m a Venture Backed Startup Founder and I Had a Baby - tomhoward
https://medium.com/@adi.zelnik.nouriel/im-a-venture-backed-startup-founder-and-i-just-had-a-baby-omg-25efb90af7bd#.semniirz8
======
notliketherest
Congratulations! Sounds like you have an awesome investor. Support at that
level is huge. But also consider that just because other investors may not
fund a woman founder because they are pregnant doesn't automatically mean they
are "freaking out" or make them "assholes". At the end of the day it's a
business decision and it's someone else's money.

